# profiterole pyramid



## hannahstanley (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, i'm Hannah,

i wonder if anyone can help!!!

i am hoping to make a profiterolw pyramid for my wedding reception but am unsure as to how i build and secure the profiteroles in place plus what equipment i may need ao if anyone can help it will be very much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I've used honey, chocolate, royal icing or anything (food wise) that is suitable for presentation or taste that will solidify somewhat and remain sticky to keep the Croque em Bouche from falling apart.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This recipe Croquembouche Recipe: Recipes: Food Network from Gale Gand is likely to be reliable- and good. She knows her sugar.

Good luck, and best wishes on your marriage!
Mezzaluna


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've made a number of these for weddings and parties when friends request them.

I made two or three, but was not pleased with the resultant rather uneven tower... I had agreed to make a croquembouche for a French girl-friend's wedding and she asked her village Patissiere for his recipes plus how he got the tower of choux buns so tall and so evenly spaced. It is a tall, metal cone. You start by filling the cone from the 'bottom'... which becomes the top when inverted. 

The result is a tall, evenly spaced tower, and when you spin sugar strands and dress the croquembouche with silvered/gilded chocolate dragees... it looks wonderful!


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

go to a hardware store and get some chickenwire and make a basic form of the pyramide. this can be as high as you wish or up to the ceiling..
than cover the thing with foil and around you put your profiteroles. start with bigger ones at the bottoma nd build them up, with smaller ones on the top. use a VERY sticky sugar sirup to hold them together.
i do it like this up tp 1.5 m, sorry i have no pictures.
also you can use fairly thin polystyrene sheets that will bend around the chicken wire. since yo ucan't glue togetehr the sheets, wrap scotch tape around it every 20 cm or so.
here you can than stick the profiteroles onto the sheets with toothpics, every fifth or so...


----------

